# Great Book - "God on Mute" by Pete Greig



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi,

I just read a really good book that I wanted to recommend to anyone who hasn't read it. 

It's called "God on Mute" (Engaging the silence of unanswered prayer) by Pete Greig. He is the founder of an international prayer movement called 24/7 Prayer. 

I found it really helpful in the context of my journey TTC over the last couple of years. That age old question of why isn't God answering my prayers to get pregnant.

It is a very real and honest book which was what I loved most about it. Pete's young wife Samie had a brain tumour removed which has left her with epilepsy and seizures. They have 2 young sons. He talks a lot about their experiences of ongoing prayer for healing. 

It doesn't give you all the answers - but in a way that's nice. But it does explore different aspects of prayer and how we can engage with God, particularly when praying for something over a long period of time.

Hope it might be an encouragement to others like it was for me. 

Kate x


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

A friend of mine has read this (his wife died last yr - of metastatic melanoma aged 32) he said it is a really good book. I haven't read it yet.


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Kate 

I read this book last year while we were undergoing investigations and found it really helpful too. As you said it doesn't give you answers but I just found it helped to restore and strengthen my faith during such a difficult time. 

Hannahs hope by Jennifer Saake is another amazing book which is much more specific to surviving the fertility journey. Have read it several times over the last few months when I have found things particularly tough 

Lots of luck to you both  
Pepper


----------



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Pepper, 


Yes, I have also read Hannah's Hope which I found helpful. 


Kate x


----------



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

PS: Big congratulations, Pepper, on being pregnant. Just spotted that after I replied. God is good. 
Kate x


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I might look for this book. 

I find it hard to find things that connect both infertility and being a christian. x


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

May have to see if their is a audio version of this available due to now being severely sight impaired (which stinks as I used to love to read) thjat or buy it and ask B to read to me 

I read Hannah's Hope a while. Back and found it a good read

Lea x


----------

